# Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt



## Heiko (27 September 2007)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek

Urban Priol bei Frau Illner über Stoiber. Köstlich!


----------



## Genesis (27 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*

Lustig... Sobald ich auf den "Pfeil" klicke, haut's mir sämtliche Mozilla-Instanzen aus dem Speicher. Etwas, was selbst die "gefährlichsten" Seiten, die ich bisher so besucht habe, nicht schafften.


----------



## Adele (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*

Na klasse....

auch mein Freund Mozilla streikt hier. Wobei ich den eigetlich bitterbösen und ernsten Urban Priol, mit dem ich im Rahmen einer Veranstaltung schon mal das Vergnügen eines Gesprächs hatte, ausgesprochen schätze. Aber Freund Mozilla streikte heute auch bei - meine-stadt-de. den abtsürzenden Mozilla habe ich komischerweise ohnehin immer öfter...

Mal sehen, ob der Priol-Kommentar auch woanders zu finden ist.... Also bei u-tube passiert in Sachen Merkel +Priol schon mal genau das Gleiche.....


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*

Setze zwar selber fast ausschließlich Firefox ein, aber in solchen Fällen gibt es ja auch noch den IE.
Man muß die Wahl des Browsers ja nicht zum Dogma erheben 

PS: Firefox   absichtlich in der absolut "reinen" Grundversion ohne  jeden Zusatzschnörkel
Für Spillefixseiten ist der IE zuständig...


----------



## Adele (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*

Danke für den Hinweis,,


----------



## Heiko (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*

Komisch.
Ich habs mir mit dem FF angeschaut.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*



Heiko schrieb:


> Komisch.
> Ich habs mir mit dem FF angeschaut.


Ich auch und zwar auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern mit FF.


----------



## Avor (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*

Hallo,

ich hab´s gekriegt mit IE, aber der Ton unverständlich und zu schnell.  Machte keinen Spaß und habs gleich wieder abstellen müssen.  Hört sich an  wie ein analoges Tonband das viel zu schnell läuft und die Stimmen sind viel zu hoch, auch bei anderen Playerbeiträgen. Muss da  irgendwo was eingestellt werden?

Gruß Avor


----------



## Heiko (28 September 2007)

*AW: Priol zu Stoibers Rücktritt*



Avor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab´s gekriegt mit IE, aber der Ton unverständlich und zu schnell.  Machte keinen Spaß und habs gleich wieder abstellen müssen.  Hört sich an  wie ein analoges Tonband das viel zu schnell läuft und die Stimmen sind viel zu hoch, auch bei anderen Playerbeiträgen. Muss da  irgendwo was eingestellt werden?
> 
> Gruß Avor


Sollte eigentlich nicht.


----------

